# 10 Month Old Kane



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

Here is my Dog Kane. He is 10 months old. He was the runt of the lit. Plz tell me what you think about him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He's cute  I love the one floppy ear. Dosia does that sometimes


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

I think he has an awesome name!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

i think people put too much stock into runts......he looks great and im sure has the heart and courage of a 150lbs pit bull.

I myself think I have a smallish pit..... dad is 98lbs and by the looks of mine he will wrap it up around 60lbs...... doesn't matter.


good looking dog 


p.s. how much does he weigh??? 45-50lbs?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> i think people put too much stock into runts......he looks great and im sure has the heart and courage of a 150lbs pit bull.
> 
> I myself think I have a smallish pit..... dad is 98lbs and by the looks of mine he will wrap it up around 60lbs...... doesn't matter.
> 
> ...


I would say based on 98lbs you do not have a pit bull. Maybe American Bully, but most pits are not that huge.

to the OP, your boy is so handsome! Love the ears as well


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

kg420 said:


> He's cute  I love the one floppy ear. Dosia does that sometimes


Thank You. He always does that!


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

NateDieselF4i said:


> I think he has an awesome name!


Thanks Mate.


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

ames said:


> I would say based on 98lbs you do not have a pit bull. Maybe American Bully, but most pits are not that huge.
> 
> to the OP, your boy is so handsome! Love the ears as well


Thanks Everyone. I had him since 9 Weeks Old he Loves to go running with me while I ride my bike. It has been raining over in Florida so we haven't gone as often but he sure is loveable. We have a Yorkie Mix that beats him up all the time. He just sits down and ignores him. He is about 45 pounds now. I have learned alot on this forum. When I got my pup everyone that didn't know anything about pits were telling me oh wow he is a Red nose he is going to be HUGE. Great info on this forum.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice looking dog!!!


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

BastienBully said:


> Very nice looking dog!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I think he looks really nice, sweet lil face on him. Looks good.


----------



## taylortech (Oct 19, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I think he looks really nice, sweet lil face on him. Looks good.


Thanks Alot!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

he looks sleepy in the pic lol...good looking dog


----------

